# Best Bib "Liner" for baggies?



## rusty904 (Apr 25, 2008)

So I like wearing my giordana bib shorts under my light baggies for mountain rides, really prefer the feel to any of the liners my shorts have come with. Only issues is I need some more bibs as I only have one and also since the giordana bibs are meant to be used as standalone shorts, so they can get a bit hot. 

I don't know a lot about high quality chamois pads and I ended up with the giordana ones b/c they were my collegiate kit. I'm looking to get some of the new high quality bib liners that are designed to be worn under baggies. 

I've seen versions from pearl izumi, club ride, louis garneau, fox, and specialized. They range in price from about $60-$120. Sometimes I have a tough time with fit because I have pretty big quads and a long torso for my height. A material with a good bit of stretch is preferable. 

So has anyone tried any of these shorts? Any recommendations?


----------



## d365 (Jun 13, 2006)

I've been very happy with my PI liner bibs, so far... only 5 rides. They do breath better than regular lycra. I'm a pretty thick dude, and the L is stretchy enough for my legs, but the material is a little less stretchy than regular lycra. The fit and chamois quality is the same as their elite road bibs, if that means anything to you. I think the price is fair, compared to the competition and quality. In a recent thread, someone noted they were on sale at REI, but that was a while ago.


----------



## rusty904 (Apr 25, 2008)

Cool, good info there. Do you know if you got the newer version or the old version? 
New is pricier but looks a bit nicer in the pics. 
Pearl Izumi Liner Bib Short - Men's | Backcountry.com

Pearl Izumi Liner Men's Bib Shorts | Backcountry.com


----------



## d365 (Jun 13, 2006)

Mine are the version with the back pockets, and slit opening for nature breaks. The pee-slit is handy, but I don't use (or want) the pockets. 

If you're on a budget, I'd get a couple pairs of the cheaper version. I think the chamois is the same, and hopefully the material is the same, just without the bells and whistles. Gotta have at least 3 pairs of kit for a long weekend.


----------



## waffleBeast (Jul 5, 2010)

I've got both the older and newer versions and the new one is worth the extra money IMO. It is overall more comfortable and I use the pockets, currently for a second water bottle while it's blazing hot.


----------



## stiksandstones (Oct 7, 2004)

Has anyone tried the new TLD Ace Bibs?
https://www.troyleedesigns.com/products/0804-02


----------

